# Justin Beiber



## AineluvsMegan2kaii10 (Mar 24, 2010)

hello  are you a fan of justin bieber? i am!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

AineluvsMegan2kaii10 said:


> hello  are you a fan of justin bieber? i am!


Erm ... you are aware that this is a Classical music discussion forum? Justin Beiber's music is not related to classical music 

What classical music do you enjoy?


----------



## PoliteNewYorker (Dec 20, 2009)

How about Heinrich Ignaz Bieber?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I prefer bibers


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe this is forum spam - I don't think the individual really has much of an interest in classical music, rather likes to make posts about Justin Bieber.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Not necessarily disagreeing, but we're testing the content a little more before throwing the
*USDA-Grade: "Canner"* label on it.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

AineluvsMegan2kaii10 said:


> hello  are you a fan of justin bieber? i am!


 You posted that publicly?


----------



## AineluvsMegan2kaii10 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I do like mozart but i was just wondering if anyone could actually like justin bieber aswell as classical


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

PoliteNewYorker said:


> How about Heinrich Ignaz Bieber?


Justin is his much younger sibling. He just couldn't be ***** to learn violin or read/write music and opted for the easier route to success.

I have a feeling PeriodinstrumentfaN is going to kill me for saying that.


----------

